# What is a "Strutted" Udder



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Folks.

Our Mindy is, presumably, due in about month. I know the mom's udder fills in before labor - my Nigey filled in a full month before she gave us twins last summer - but people keep mentioning that their doe's udders have (or have not) strutted. Just what, exactly does that mean?

Thanks!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

A strutted udder is when it gets really full right before kidding. :thumb:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Aaaah, so there's "Full" and then there's "Strutted" eh?

I love technical terms. Thanks!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have always thought it was when the udder is so full it looks it would pop. The teats look "strutted" because of the full udder make the teats point out or look weird. I don't know if that's true or not...just what I have thought that to have meant.
Going from pictures it seems a strutted udder doesn't have teats the point down but rather a little to the side..maybe that is just the doe or pressure from excessive milk.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Go here: http://jackmauldin.com/management/detecting_labor.htm they show a pic of a doe with a full udder, and then when her udder is strutted. Not all does will do this of course, but typically when it is strutted the skin will be shiny and the udder will look very, very full almost like it could explode at any moment.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

strutted generally refers to the teat area of the udder when it gets real shinny looking in the last 24 hours before kidding. The udder can start to fill more than a month before kidding and generally will actually get full then strutted int eh last 24 hours prekidding but each doe is different.


----------

